# Nightclub photography



## UUilliam

I recently spoke to a photography company that deals with nightclub photography, I had my first "trial" run on thursday.
Here is some of the images.
(Keeping in mind this is my VERY first time EVER photographing in a nightclub or with a portable flash!)
I feel the results were quite good!
Please do not comment on the subjects, I am not looking for criticism either, simply showing my first try, the last thing I want is for someone to find themself in a photo and being spoke about - that is the only reason I ask that you do not comment on the people.

I don't mind if you want to say anything about the photographic style though, I can take criticism.
(Shot with Canon 450D as the AF assist was not working on the 20D - Found out it was cause my focus mode was on AI servo and not one shot or AI focus...) (more text after the photographs )
here goes:




























































​ 
It was an amazing experience, if you have never done nightclubs... I suggest you try it!
It was amazing!  I am a shy person, I am currently trying to overcome a fear of approaching strangers in the street to take their photographs, yet I could do the nightclub!  Partly because people were asking me to take their photos rather than me asking them.
The club I was in is fairly respectable to be fair, not much violence and not very hostile so it wasn't bad.
Mind you, a guy fell down stairs when I was taking a photograph, he hit into me and I almost slipped too, I managed not to though!
And I got a drink spilled onto my shoulder when passing through the crowd (just missed the camera)
and taking a photograph when the strobes started or smoke machine was HELL.
Then my flash decided it wasn't going to AF assist, coincidentally at the same 2 - 3 groups of people... 2 times...

It was a great experience though, I also feel it may have helped me with my fear (I think it may be more a fear of rejection than approaching if I am honest).

But as I said, I recommend it 150% - the best experience I have had yet in photography!

For anyone interested:
Lighting: Orbis ringflash on a Canon 580ex II
Camera: Canon 450D
ISO: ~800 for most shots
Aperture: around f5.6 - f8
Shutter speed: Portraits; ~0.7" Arty shots: 2" - 4"
Flash exposure: ETTL II
Compensation: +1 1/3 (next time I'd go about + 2/3 instead of +1 1/3)
Lens: 18-55mm kit lens (for the moment, it performed better than anticipated).
Accessories: Orbis Arm (to mount flash below camera so I could have ring flash around the lens).

With nightclub photography, the main photograph is captured by the flash, the camera shutterspeed is simply to capture background lighting.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Love that first image! It screams FUN!


----------



## UUilliam

Thanks man 

The club is pretty fun, even better with all-access


----------



## NayLoMo6C

these are all really cool shots! you definitely captured the overall vibe of the club


----------



## psyphy

I like the trailing lights pic with the DJ. (pic #7) ...Captured quite well


----------



## UUilliam

Thanks guys 
I was surprised by the outcome, was expecting worse for my first time out in the club (taking photographs).

I feel it is a fairly forgiving subject as the initial flash captures the important part of the image then you are free to dance with the camera to create interesting effects.
It also helps that the people ask you to take the photographs, I was also on the stage, I didn't realise until after it, I didn't get any stage fright or anything when on the stage, if anything, I forgot about everyone below (except when I took the crowd photograph ).


----------



## UUilliam

For anyone interested.

I took one of my photographs and reset it all so it was the "RAW" file (according to lightroom)
then edited it and wrote down what I done.






I feel this edit is much more natural (and better) than the one I have posted in the topic.
It is roughly the same editing steps I started with, i just went a bit ott with the initial image.


----------



## Kiwi_gav

Hey man, really enjoyed the pics, well done.


----------

